# [SOLVED] Unable to port forward for unknown reason



## Jeron404 (Jul 27, 2014)

Please move this thread if it's in the wrong area, thanks! :smile:

I'm having this issue with a Netgear WNA3100 adapter, my connection is via wireless.

I've been using Bright House Road Runner.

I'm using a Cable connection.

My router is Netgear WNR2000v3.

My antivirus is avast! 9.0, I use Windows Firewall.










In the picture, as you can see, I'm very close to NETGEAR27, the router that is having the issues. This issue has been going on for a year and I've been forced to use Hamachi, which ended up breaking for an unknown reason today. Previously I owned a Linksys router which never had this issue and went well with port forwarding, although once I got this it began to bug up.

I also got a new modem from my ISP, an Ubee modem, I'm unsure what the model is. I've port forwarded as a guide from portforward.com had said for me to do. This guide usually works for me and this time it didn't. My IP is static and I've setup everything for my computer to be ready for opening my ports. canyouseeme.org couldn't see the ports open at all oddly. I'd like some help with the issue as I don't completely understand what caused this. It's been annoying me and I'd love for it to be fixed already.

Also I'm not really filled with cash or have minutes on my cell phone at the moment, so I can't really contact the ISP or buy new things, so a priceless method would be preferred :smile:

Thanks,
-Jeron


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Unable to port forward for unknown reason*

This is from Netgear How do I configure port forwarding on routers with the NETGEAR genie interface?


----------



## Jeron404 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Unable to port forward for unknown reason*



joeten said:


> This is from Netgear How do I configure port forwarding on routers with the NETGEAR genie interface?


I've followed the guide and it didn't work, canyouseeme.org couldn't see my server. I'm testing this with Minecraft since it's fast to start-up, connection timed out on port 25565.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Unable to port forward for unknown reason*

did you check with your isp that they allow it


----------



## Jeron404 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Unable to port forward for unknown reason*



joeten said:


> did you check with your isp that they allow it


I have before, they only block 8080 for me.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Unable to port forward for unknown reason*

Did you check your firewall is not blocking


----------



## Jeron404 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Unable to port forward for unknown reason*



joeten said:


> Did you check your firewall is not blocking


I've added exceptions already, I've disabled firewall once but it still didn't work.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Unable to port forward for unknown reason*

Does it work if you connect to the modem


----------



## Jeron404 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Unable to port forward for unknown reason*



joeten said:


> Does it work if you connect to the modem


Not sure what that means, like connect to the modem via my wireless adapter?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Unable to port forward for unknown reason*

I was more thinking wired


----------



## Jeron404 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Unable to port forward for unknown reason*



joeten said:


> I was more thinking wired


I don't have many wired cables lying around that can probably reach my router from here, but last time I tried that it didn't really fix the issue, it gave me faster speeds though. Made me trip like crazy over the wires.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Unable to port forward for unknown reason*

What about the tool suggested at portforward Port Forwarding the Netgear WNR2000v3 Router for Minecraft Server


----------



## Jeron404 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Unable to port forward for unknown reason*



joeten said:


> What about the tool suggested at portforward Port Forwarding the Netgear WNR2000v3 Router for Minecraft Server


PFStaticIP? I can't purchase PFConfig at the moment, I don't have any money right now. I already have a static IP.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Unable to port forward for unknown reason*

there is a free version Simple Port Forwarding™ | Simple, Free, Port Forwarding Software - By PcWinTech.com


----------



## Jeron404 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Unable to port forward for unknown reason*



joeten said:


> there is a free version Simple Port Forwarding™ | Simple, Free, Port Forwarding Software - By PcWinTech.com


I've used that program before, it didn't work either.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Unable to port forward for unknown reason*

I wonder if you need to do the same thing on the Ubee Port Forwarding the Ubee U10C022-Ambit Router for Minecraft Server


----------



## Jeron404 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Unable to port forward for unknown reason*



joeten said:


> I wonder if you need to do the same thing on the Ubee Port Forwarding the Ubee U10C022-Ambit Router for Minecraft Server


That was what I thought as well, I actually port forwarded from my modem (192.168.0.1) and it still didn't work x.x


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Unable to port forward for unknown reason*

Did you try the firewall troubleshooter Opening a port in Windows Firewall - Windows Help


----------



## Jeron404 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Unable to port forward for unknown reason*



joeten said:


> Did you try the firewall troubleshooter Opening a port in Windows Firewall - Windows Help


Yep, done that too. I've added the ports and sadly...No success


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Unable to port forward for unknown reason*

I am running out of options


----------



## Jeron404 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Unable to port forward for unknown reason*



joeten said:


> I am running out of options


As am I, :/


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Unable to port forward for unknown reason*

Hopefully one of the networking guru's will look in.


----------



## Jeron404 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Unable to port forward for unknown reason*



joeten said:


> Hopefully one of the networking guru's will look in.


Thank you for help so far though, :smile: I'm glad to know you tried.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Unable to port forward for unknown reason*

I have put a note in their staff room to see if anyone can offer more ideas.


----------



## Jeron404 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Unable to port forward for unknown reason*

I'll be waiting patiently.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Unable to port forward for unknown reason*

Please post the results of a tracert yahoo.com for review.


----------



## Jeron404 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Unable to port forward for unknown reason*










Here you go.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Unable to port forward for unknown reason*

You have two routers. Can you access the one at 192.168.0.1?


----------



## Jeron404 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Unable to port forward for unknown reason*



Wand3r3r said:


> You have two routers. Can you access the one at 192.168.0.1?


Yep, that's my Ubee modem actually.
I've forwarded myself on there but it didn't work as I've said before.
EDIT: Oddly I'm unable to connect to it right now, I guess for now no I cannot.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Unable to port forward for unknown reason*

You understand that if you need to forward port 80 [it is usually open by default] then you need to forward 80 in the ubee to your routers wan port [not the target host device which is has no access to] and then from your router to your host device.

Your routers wan port and the host devices ip address should both be static. If they are dynamic and get different ips forwarding with break.


----------



## Jeron404 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Unable to port forward for unknown reason*



Wand3r3r said:


> You understand that if you need to forward port 80 [it is usually open by default] then you need to forward 80 in the ubee to your routers wan port [not the target host device which is has no access to] and then from your router to your host device.
> 
> Your routers wan port and the host devices ip address should both be static. If they are dynamic and get different ips forwarding with break.


I find this confusing, although if you can please give me a step-by-step tutorial for this.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Unable to port forward for unknown reason*

OK. Here is one way of doing it.

1. connect your pc/laptop to the ubee router via cable. Boot up. Put 192.168.0.1 into IE and hit enter. You should be presented with the router logon page.
2. go to the DHCP server configuration page. Set the dhcp scope to be 192.168.0.2 to 192.168.0.250
3. go to the port forwarding page. forward port 80 to 192.168.0.254
4. save the configuration and exit

1. connect the pc/laptop to the other router via wire. Boot up. Put 192.168.1.1 into IE and hit Enter. You will be presented with the logon page. Login.
2. Go to the wan configuration page. Choose static and put in
ip address 192.168.0.254
subnet mask 255.255.255.0
gateway 192.168.0.1
dns 192.168.0.1
3. Go to the forwarding page. Forward port 80 to the ip address you statically assigned to the web server.
4. Go to the dhcp server configuration page. Make sure the starting and ending ip address [the range] does NOT include the ip address you statically assigned to your web server [or you can cause a ipconflict when dhcp assigns a device the same ip your web server had]
5. save the configuration and exit.

Note:Some routers require you save upon leaving each configuration page.

Connect everything together again booting the ubee first and then the other router.

Use a port check tool [canuseeme.com or portforward.com or shields up!] while on the web server with the web server running. You should see port 80 as open.


----------



## Jeron404 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Unable to port forward for unknown reason*



Wand3r3r said:


> OK. Here is one way of doing it.
> 
> 1. connect your pc/laptop to the ubee router via cable. Boot up. Put 192.168.0.1 into IE and hit enter. You should be presented with the router logon page.
> 2. go to the DHCP server configuration page. Set the dhcp scope to be 192.168.0.2 to 192.168.0.250
> ...


I waited a couple of days for my modem panel to come back and actually was able to login to it. Although, the DHCP scope you're talking about doesn't let me configure the maximum range or what I'm guessing is what the instructions say. I can take a screenshot of what I see if needed.

EDIT: Do I also need to put the DNS for both Primary and Secondary?
EDIT 2: I assumed the above and the internet went out for a bit. I reset it back to the settings it was at originally and I'll be waiting for your post.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Unable to port forward for unknown reason*

"I waited a couple of days for my modem panel to come back and actually was able to login to it."

You shouldn't have had to wait at all except for the time after a reboot for it to come backup

"the DHCP scope you're talking about doesn't let me configure the maximum range"

You don't want the max range. You want addresses available to assign statically and not create a ip conflict.

DNS primary is all you need

"I assumed the above and the internet went out for a bit."
What did you assume and what device went out?


----------



## Jeron404 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Unable to port forward for unknown reason*



Wand3r3r said:


> "I waited a couple of days for my modem panel to come back and actually was able to login to it."
> 
> You shouldn't have had to wait at all except for the time after a reboot for it to come backup
> 
> ...


Actually figured out the solution by myself, I feel stupid after all of these years. I had to forward the router's ports and then forward myself from the router...Close the thread/delete/lock please.


----------

